# Pill bugs inside our home



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I can’t answer your questions directly, but I can relate our story to give you a data point. We had the same situation when we moved into our 25 year old house on the wet west coast (where everything in contact with the ground seems to have dozens of the bugs underneath). We were concerned that their presence suggested the insects were feeding on decaying wood inside the house. We didn’t do anything to exterminate them – just removed them. Through the process of renovating the house, especially installing effective door threshold seals, the problem went away, so I concluded that in our house the bugs were wandering in from outside.

Chris


----------



## Rado001 (Mar 24, 2021)

Chris616 said:


> I can’t answer your questions directly, but I can relate our story to give you a data point. We had the same situation when we moved into our 25 year old house on the wet west coast (where everything in contact with the ground seems to have dozens of the bugs underneath). We were concerned that their presence suggested the insects were feeding on decaying wood inside the house. We didn’t do anything to exterminate them – just removed them. Through the process of renovating the house, especially installing effective door threshold seals, the problem went away, so I concluded that in our house the bugs were wandering in from outside.
> 
> Chris


Thank you Chris. We're hoping it's the same with us. I guess Dec/Jan/Feb were too cold so the bugs stayed dormant and just started coming out now?


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I can’t recall if, pre-renovation, we had the bugs during winter, but I think that your theory is sound. In most of Canada they’d certainly be dormant during Dec-Feb, but even in the climate where I live with single-digit Celsius temperatures during those months I don’t see any pill bugs (sow bugs?) when I’m outside.

Chris


----------

